# Norco Modell-Frage



## freedown (7. November 2010)

Bin auf der suche nach dem Norco Six 2. Werde da ein wenig von der ofiziellen Homepage von Norco verwirrt... die ganze six-reihe (also six 1,2,3) kann ich einfach nicht finden. Haben die das Bike früher so genannt, und ist es nun lediglich unter einem neuen namen bekannt? auch bei norco Händern hier in DE kann ich nie eines der Six modelle finden.

http://www.norco-bikes.de/index_norco.html

hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann,
danke


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. November 2010)

Gibt es nicht mehr. Seinen Platz nimmt das Range ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (8. November 2010)

freedown schrieb:


> Bin auf der suche nach dem Norco Six 2. Werde da ein wenig von der ofiziellen Homepage von Norco verwirrt... die ganze six-reihe (also six 1,2,3) kann ich einfach nicht finden. Haben die das Bike früher so genannt, und ist es nun lediglich unter einem neuen namen bekannt? auch bei norco Händern hier in DE kann ich nie eines der Six modelle finden.
> 
> http://www.norco-bikes.de/index_norco.html
> 
> ...



Hi freedown

Ritter Runkel's Antwort ist korrekt. Das Six gibt es seit 2010 nicht mehr und bietet Norco
nun für 2011 das Range, das mit 160mm und einem komplett neu entwickelten Rahmen eine völlig neue
Ära bei Norco einläutet.

Das Range fährt sich auf jeden Fall sensationell, ist einiges leichter als das Six und hält sicherlich
genauso viel aus.

Auf unserer Page findest Du einen ersten Testbericht
des englischen _*Mountain Biking UK*_.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## freedown (8. November 2010)

Hey,
danke für die schnellen Antworten!! Was ich an dem Six 2 so genial fand, war seine vielseitigkeit - völlig ausreichend gefedert für action im bikepark ist und trotzdem kommt man damit nen berg hoch. hatte ja von der "freeride" nen super testbericht bekommen.
Werd mir nun also mal das range näher angucken.

MfG


----------



## Indian Summer (8. November 2010)

@ freedown

Wir fahren die neuen Ranges jetzt schon seit fast 3 Montaen und können sagen,
dass es noch einmal deutlicher vielseitiger als das Six geworden ist. Fühlt sich 
von den Winkeln und dem Radstand auf jeden Fall sehr nach einem Six an, ist
jedoch deutlich leichter und hat dank des neuen A.R.T.-Federungssystems einen 
deutlichen Schritt nach vorne gemacht.

Wie Doddy von der MBUK schon geschrieben hat, mehr Bike braucht man eigentlich gar nicht.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## racejo (10. November 2010)

Wie viel Gramm werden denn beim Rahmen gespart? 
Was wiegt ein Six und Range Rahmen?


----------



## da_kine (15. November 2010)

Hi,

klinke mich mal kurz ein wegen dem Range.

Mir gefällt das Bike auch sehr gut, bin mir aber über die benötigte Größe 
nicht sicher.

Bin 1.94 m groß mit Schrittlänge 94 cm. 

Meint ihr ich brauche da ein XL  

Bin noch Norco unerfahren !! 

Danke schon mal im voraus.

Grüße markus


----------



## Indian Summer (16. November 2010)

Hi Markus

Gute Frage... Ich bin 1.88m gross und - da unsere ganze Testflotte in M daher kommt - mit
dieser Range-Grösse unterwegs. Ist zwar zu klein, aber nicht massiv. Ob bei Dir ein L reicht oder Du dich
auf einem XL wohler fühlst, kann ich Dir deshalb (noch) nicht beantworten. Hier spielen auch
persönliche Präferenzen eine grosse Rolle. 

Frag doch am besten schnell bei Norco Deutschland nach, wann
sie die Ranges erwarten und bei welchem Händler Du einmal ein L probefahren könntest.

Beste Grüsse

Fritz


----------



## racejo (16. November 2010)

@ Indian Summer. Hast du keine Infos zu den Gewichten?


----------

